# Two small salads and two small drinks came to 31.00 dollars.



## Robert59 (Dec 29, 2020)

This was at a restaurant called Gondola which I think was real high. What do you think about this? We mainly went because it had very few people.


----------



## RadishRose (Dec 29, 2020)

Ridiculous!


----------



## Aunt Bea (Dec 29, 2020)

On the surface, it does seem high.

I wish that American restaurants posted their menus outside like many Canadian and European restaurants do so you could get a feel for the foods being offered and the prices being charged before entering.


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 29, 2020)

Aunt Bea said:


> On the surface, it does seem high.
> 
> _I wish that American restaurants posted their menus outside like many Canadian and European restaurants do so you could get a feel for the foods being offered and the prices being charged before entering._


Wow, don't you get a menu with prices included  posted  outside the restaurant  in the USA? 

@Robert 2 salads  and 2 drinks would easily cost £30 here .... depending on what the drinks were , they alone could cost that  never mind the salad


----------



## Robert59 (Dec 29, 2020)

hollydolly said:


> Wow, don't you get a menu with prices included  posted  outside the restaurant  in the USA?
> 
> @Robert 2 salads  and 2 drinks would easily cost £30 here .... depending on what the drinks were , they alone could cost that  never mind the salad


Drinks was diet coke.


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 29, 2020)

Robert59 said:


> Drinks was diet coke.


yes 2 cokes and 2 salads could easily come to £30 in London... I know it's expensive but that's the prices here and in many Large cities unfortunately


----------



## Pepper (Dec 29, 2020)

Aunt Bea said:


> On the surface, it does seem high.
> 
> I wish that American restaurants posted their menus outside like many Canadian and European restaurants do so you could get a feel for the foods being offered and the prices being charged before entering.


I've asked to see menus before being seated, and once seated & given menus have walked out.


----------



## Pepper (Dec 29, 2020)

hollydolly said:


> yes 2 cokes and 2 salads could easily come to £30 in London... I know it's expensive but that's the prices here and in many Large cities unfortunately


Absolutely right.  And 30 pounds is a lot more than 31 bucks.


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 29, 2020)

Pepper said:


> I've asked to see menus before being seated, and once seated & given menus have walked out.


that's ridiculous .. no restaurant should put you in a position like that. You should be able to see before you enter whether they have the food you wish to eat and the price......and am I right in thinking you don't get your table for all evening or all afternoon?.. I've heard of ''table-turning '' in the USA because the waiting staff rely on tips..is that correct ?


----------



## Pepper (Dec 29, 2020)

hollydolly said:


> Wow, don't you get a menu with prices included  posted  outside the restaurant  in the USA?


The overwhelming majority post menus outside.  Burger King and McDonald's are Inside!


----------



## win231 (Dec 29, 2020)

In a restaurant, you're paying for the food, the servers, cooks, dishwashers, busboys, rent, inspection fees, insurance, dishes, flatware, & Worker's Comp premiums.

Well......at least that's what the owner would say......


----------



## Pepper (Dec 29, 2020)

win231 said:


> In a restaurant, you're paying for the food, the servers, cooks, dishwashers, busboys, rent, inspection fees, insurance, dishes, flatware, & Worker's Comp premiums.
> 
> Well......at least that's what the owner would say......


Ambiance, don't forget ambiance!


----------



## Robert59 (Dec 29, 2020)

Pepper said:


> Absolutely right.  And 30 pounds is a lot more than 31 bucks.


We should have gone to Golden Corral for like 8.99 per person and you can eat all you want. 

https://www.goldencorral.com/


----------



## win231 (Dec 29, 2020)

Robert59 said:


> We should have gone to Golden Corral for like 8.99 per person and you can eat all you want.
> 
> https://www.goldencorral.com/


A couple of friends of mine worked in "All You Can Eat" restaurants.  If you like them, I won't tell you how that food you're eating is collected.


----------



## Knight (Dec 29, 2020)

No Gondola location posted so I Googled gondola restaurant


https://www.menuwithprice.com/menu/gondola-restaurant/

and Gondola Pizza

https://www.tripadvisor.com/Restaur...views-Gondola_Pizza-La_Mirada_California.html

both with menu prices that seem reasonable. Maybe the Gondola you went to is local so no way to judge the cost relative to the area & where to eat options.


----------



## tbeltrans (Dec 29, 2020)

Robert59 said:


> This was at a restaurant called Gondola which I think was real high. What do you think about this? We mainly went because it had very few people.


Well, now you know why there were very few people there.   

Tony


----------



## Pinky (Dec 29, 2020)

Even a couple of McDonald's meals can add up to around $25+


----------



## Pepper (Dec 29, 2020)

hollydolly said:


> that's ridiculous .. no restaurant should put you in a position like that. You should be able to see before you enter whether they have the food you wish to eat and the price......and am I right in thinking you don't get your table for all evening or all afternoon?.. I've heard of ''table-turning '' in the USA because the waiting staff rely on tips..is that correct ?


What's correct in NYC is the restaurants have all been closed for indoor seating and so many are going bust.  The food business is hard enough to be successful in good times, as you know.  My heart aches for these folks who put every last penny for their places to succeed.

However, that's not what you asked!  Yeah, certain places want quick turnovers for profit reasons but mostly not.  Waitstaff do rely on tips that they must usually share with busboys, etc. or crooked managers.


----------



## Aunt Bea (Dec 29, 2020)

hollydolly said:


> that's ridiculous .. no restaurant should put you in a position like that. You should be able to see before you enter whether they have the food you wish to eat and the price......and am I right in thinking you don't get your table for all evening or all afternoon?.. I've heard of ''table-turning '' in the USA because the waiting staff rely on tips..is that correct ?


It depends on the restaurant and how busy it is.

We have one small old very spendy neighborhood restaurant that encourages you to give up your table by asking if you would like to join them at the bar for an after-dinner drink.  It's definitely worth the cost of a complimentary round of drinks for them to be able to squeeze in another seating.


----------



## Jeweltea (Dec 29, 2020)

Yes that seems high but we don't eat out much even before Covid so I am probably out of touch.


----------



## tbeltrans (Dec 29, 2020)

Back before the early 1990s, most of us engineers would go out to lunch every day.  We didn't go to expensive places since some of the people knew of hole-in-the-wall places where the food was good and reasonably priced.  However, somewhere in the early to mid-90s, we noticed prices going up a bit more than we wanted to spend, so most of us soon started bringing our own lunches and stopped going out to eat except for the occasional special occasion.  This trend has been going on for some time. 

Since my wife and I only go out to eat once every couple of weeks, and then usually to lunch rather than dinner, we notice the price trend too.  It seems to me to be a Catch-22 situation in which the restaurant owners need to charge more to make ends meet as their costs increase and (currently due to COVID-19) customer base shrinks, but at the same time, more people reach a point at which they can't (or won't, as in our case) afford those prices. 

Despite all that, when restaurants are allowed to have indoor seating, we see them rather full anyway, so somebody has the money for this kind of expense.  I look at it and figure for what one glass of beverage costs when eating out, I can buy a whole week's supply or even more.  For what one meal costs, I can feed myself for several days.  In the end, it comes down to your spending priorities.  Eating out has simply not been a priority for us, so it is relatively easy for a restaurant to price us off their list of customers.

Edit: at some point, the market should be self-correcting, in which prices reach a point where the customer base falls off and the restaurant must adjust its practices such that they can bring prices down to a point at which customers start coming back.  Of course, this picture would be of pre-COVID times.  With COVID-19, it would be very difficult to determine where that price point is since basic survival overshadows normal business and market developments.

Tony


----------



## Aunt Marg (Dec 29, 2020)

Robert59 said:


> This was at a restaurant called Gondola which I think was real high. What do you think about this? We mainly went because it had very few people.


It's a flat-out rip-off, Robert.

One of the many reasons dear husband and I refuse to entertain the likes of going out.

Restaurant prices haven't gotten stupid, they are stupid.


----------



## Aunt Marg (Dec 29, 2020)

tbeltrans said:


> Back before the early 1990s, most of us engineers would go out to lunch every day.  We didn't go to expensive places since some of the people knew of hole-in-the-wall places where the food was good and reasonably priced.  However, somewhere in the early to mid-90s, we noticed prices going up a bit more than we wanted to spend, so most of us soon started bringing our own lunches and stopped going out to eat except for the occasional special occasion.  This trend has been going on for some time.
> 
> Since my wife and I only go out to eat once every couple of weeks, and then usually to lunch rather than dinner, we notice the price trend too.  It seems to me to be a Catch-22 situation in which the restaurant owners need to charge more to make ends meet as their costs increase and (currently due to COVID-19) customer base shrinks, but at the same time, more people reach a point at which they can't (or won't, as in our case) afford those prices.
> 
> ...


I remember when a balance point was reached, where eating out was just marginally more than eating at home... late 90's if I remember correctly, but it didn't last long before the expense of eating out began spinning out of control.


----------



## tbeltrans (Dec 29, 2020)

Aunt Marg said:


> I remember when a balance point was reached, where eating out was just marginally more than eating at home... late 90's if I remember correctly, but it didn't last long before the expense of eating out began spinning out of control.


I don't recall that balance point, but may have missed it since by then, we (both at work and home) were not going out much anymore.

Tony


----------



## Aunt Bea (Dec 29, 2020)

I've been out of circulation since I stopped working in 2005 and have to admit that I get sticker shock for many things including the cost of meals in nicer restaurants.


----------



## Aunt Marg (Dec 29, 2020)

tbeltrans said:


> I don't recall that balance point, but may have missed it since by then, we (both at work and home) were not going out much anymore.
> 
> Tony


We never eat out. Last time we were out for a meal was back in February.

I'm confident no restaurant will see hide-nor-hair of dear husband or myself in 2021.


----------



## tbeltrans (Dec 29, 2020)

Aunt Marg said:


> We never eat out. Last time we were out for a meal was back in February.
> 
> I'm confident no restaurant will see hide-nor-hair of dear husband or myself in 2021.


I wonder about the impact long term that this COVID-19 era will bring:

1. More folks working from home
2. Schools adjusting to distance learning
3. At least some folks realizing they can get a hair cut at home (myself included)
4. Folks getting used to making their own meals and the efficiency of take-out as an alternative to dining at restaurants
5. Many common relatively minor maladies being diagnosed and self-treatment plans handled remotely instead of having to go in to a clinic for everything

We live in interesting times.  Such changes have been developing and had been on the horizon for some time, but the COVID situation accelerated their implementation.  The impact of these changes will have a kind of domino effect on any market areas that depended on the way things were such as all the fast food and restaurants clustered around office areas where employees went out for lunch and/or met for dinner and drinks after work, barber shops, dining in restaurants, clinic staffing, school admin personnel staffing, etc.

Tony


----------



## Pepper (Dec 29, 2020)

You love music @tbeltrans.   What do you feel about where concerts and small public music events are going in the future?


----------



## OneEyedDiva (Dec 29, 2020)

It's high but I'm not surprised. I hope that the salads were large at least.


----------



## fmdog44 (Dec 29, 2020)

The only reason I ever went out to a restaurant id for food I can't prepare at home. I never go out for steaks or salads because I am better at it than most not all, restaurants. One thing I never get ticked about is price. Not that I am stupid but the price is on the menu and if it is not then ask. There was an east coast owner of a seafood place near me that refused to show the prices on any of his food. "MARKET PRICE" was on a chalk board in the very small place. The SOUP OF THE DAY was clam chowder. I asked "how much" and the waitress said she would have to ask. Have to ask on the soup of the day?? She came back with the price and I agreed simply because good clam chowder is not east to find here. But that was it. I did not order anything else and not too long after the place closed. I have been to many eat joints on our coasts and always the "Daily Market" prices are always on a chalk board.


----------



## Aunt Marg (Dec 29, 2020)

tbeltrans said:


> I wonder about the impact long term that this COVID-19 era will bring:
> 
> 1. More folks working from home
> 2. Schools adjusting to distance learning
> ...


Honestly, Tony, I hope it has long-lasting and far-reaching ramifications never imagined, and I hope it lasts for years to come.


----------



## tbeltrans (Dec 29, 2020)

Pepper said:


> You love music @tbeltrans.   What do you feel about where concerts and small public music events are going in the future?


Good question!  I think these will continue once we are no longer passing and being infected by COVID-19.  I see these as separate from businesses that need to function every day and depended on daily streams of customers.  Concerts and small public music events are just that -special events outside the normal daily flow of commerce.  Another example where I live would be the annual Minnesota State Fair.

According to local public television, the only times in the history of the state fair that it has been closed down for the week at the end of August that it normally runs, was during the height of polio and this year for COVID-19.  The next year after it has previously been closed down, attendance was the same as it always had been.  I suspect that will happen again next year if the fair is allowed to run.

There are various developments that have taken their toll on live music.  Back when I was playing full time professionally (late 1976-early 1978), disco was impacting live music when club owners discovered they could increase their margins by replacing live music with DJs.  Then, music began to get distributed digitally freely on the internet.  Then, that was addressed to some degree, but in the mean time, artists found they no longer needed record companies because they could sell their music online through various new store front operations that were coming into being for that purpose (i.e. cdbaby, the various streaming services, private web sites).

The music business has changed drastically in the past several years.  I make it a point, whenever possible, to purchase music directly from the artists themselves off their web sites so they get as much of the money as possible.  I hope others do likewise.  We truly CAN vote with our dollars these days as a result.

This is just a guess on my part since I don't have a crystal ball.

I just don't see people not going to whatever live music events there may be after COVID-19 because that is not the same business model as commercial venues that rely on a daily flow of customers to stay afloat.    Such events are special in that they break up the humdrum of daily life.  Restaurants probably couldn't survive if the only customers they got were those who went out for the occasional special occasion.

Tony


----------



## tbeltrans (Dec 29, 2020)

Aunt Marg said:


> Honestly, Tony, I hope it has long-lasting and far-reaching ramifications never imagined, and I hope it lasts for years to come.


That could well be.  I only listed the really obvious effects that everyone can probably see.  Because I worked in the technology that developed the equipment to allow these changes, I saw it coming quite some time ago, but not this quickly.  Whatever other effects there will be, I can't say either.

Edit: I should clarify that I am guessing about the use of barbers and people going out to eat, since those don't involve technology for remote access.  It may well be that those markets return to normal soon after lockdowns are lifted.  However, with regard to remote access to products, we are seeing the impact of online shopping on brick and mortar stores, but that was already happening prior to the impact of COVID-19, so any changes with regard to COVID-19 would seem to me to simply accelerate that.

Tony


----------



## Tish (Dec 29, 2020)

Absolutely Ridiculous.


----------



## tbeltrans (Dec 29, 2020)

fmdog44 said:


> The only reason I ever went out to a restaurant id for food I can't prepare at home. I never go out for steaks or salads because I am better at it than most not all, restaurants. One thing I never get ticked about is price. Not that I am stupid but the price is on the menu and if it is not then ask. There was an east coast owner of a seafood place near me that refused to show the prices on any of his food. "MARKET PRICE" was on a chalk board in the very small place. The SOUP OF THE DAY was clam chowder. I asked "how much" and the waitress said she would have to ask. Have to ask on the soup of the day?? She came back with the price and I agreed simply because good clam chowder is not east to find here. But that was it. I did not order anything else and not too long after the place closed. I have been to many eat joints on our coasts and always the "Daily Market" prices are always on a chalk board.


This has typically been my wife's and my criteria for choosing where to go to dine out.  If we can easily make the stuff at home, we won't choose to go out to eat that.  Hamburgers and sandwiches are examples of items we don't seek for dining out.

As for seafood on the east coast, that is such a treat since I don't often get out that way, that I am willing to pay for it.  Besides, that sort of travel has (for me) been business travel so it is a company expense account anyway.   

Tony


----------



## Aneeda72 (Dec 29, 2020)

win231 said:


> A couple of friends of mine worked in "All You Can Eat" restaurants.  If you like them, I won't tell you how that food you're eating is collected.


Tell us, I want to know


----------



## win231 (Dec 29, 2020)

Aneeda72 said:


> Tell us, I want to know


OK, but just remember, you requested it.
An _"All you can eat"_ type restaurant encourages people to put much more food on their plates than they can eat because they want their money's worth & they're paying the same price, regardless of how much they take.  They'll also want to try food they may not like.  Quite a bit of food is left on plates & a restaurant is a high-expense business, so much of the food left on plates is put back in the buffet..........recycled (to put it nicely).  The kitchen staff is well trained on "refreshing" leftovers that may have been coughed & sneezed on (or even worse) by previous diners.
You would be appalled at what hidden cameras worn by undercover employees revealed in restaurants.

What about those letter grades posted in restaurant windows - A, B, C?  Several health inspectors were fined for selling A's for thousands of dollars to unsafe restaurants that couldn't pass inspection.

"Dateline NBC" also had their employees get hired at supermarkets.  They wore hidden cameras & part of their training involved changing the _"Use by"_ dates on meat packaging & also dipping old meat in a bucket of blood kept in the butcher area for that purpose to make it appear fresh.  Mmmmm......
Now that restaurants are struggling even more to stay afloat, you can expect even worse cost cutting.


----------



## MarciKS (Dec 29, 2020)

*if you makes you feel any better Robert the one time i was in new york it cost me $20 for 3 cappuccinos and 2 cannoli's in little italy plus a $5 tip.*


----------



## Don M. (Dec 29, 2020)

Robert59 said:


> This was at a restaurant called Gondola which I think was real high. What do you think about this? We mainly went because it had very few people.



It seems that another "side effect" of this virus is higher prices at "eateries" that are still open.   A couple of weeks ago, we were doing some shopping and decided to get a quick meal at a local Taco Bell....a couple of burrito's and 2 small coffees.  Their drive thru menu didn't have the prices listed, and something like this should cost less than $10.  When the person taking the order said $16, I said OK, and pulled out of the drive thru lane, and left.....they can have their burritos.


----------



## jerry old (Dec 29, 2020)

there's nothing nice about a meal that includes two diet drinks and two salads at $30.00 bucks a pop.

if you can't get a price of your purchase before you buy it-leave


----------



## Ruthanne (Dec 29, 2020)

Being the frugal minded person I am I'd say that was high.  I tend to go to restaurants (or did) that have lower prices.


----------



## Jules (Dec 29, 2020)

Drinks are what drive most totals up.  $3 minimum, likely $3.50 per soda.  That’s $31-$7= $24. $24/2= $12 per salad.  Less if the $31 included tax. Not shocking when the price is broken down. 

Look in the grocery store, prices are going up & expected to do so radically in 2021.

Overall, I do feel that those prices seem high for lunch.  Even at Burger King, etc it doesn’t take long for it to add up.


----------



## terry123 (Dec 30, 2020)

I don't eat out anymore.  If I want something from a particular place I will order delivery.  There are discounts that I get through email that I will use. My birthday is tomorrow and I am thinking of having my fav Mexican meal delivered.  The meal is so large that I can easily get 2 lunches from it.    I will not want it again for awhile so I might splurge and get it.


----------



## Robert59 (Dec 30, 2020)

OneEyedDiva said:


> It's high but I'm not surprised. I hope that the salads were large at least.


They are small salads. This was are first time there and we just will not be coming back. This town of mine has around 75 restaurants so we have many to pick from.


----------



## Butterfly (Dec 30, 2020)

I could make a whole bunch of very nice, quite large salads for $30!


----------



## Butterfly (Dec 30, 2020)

tbeltrans said:


> Back before the early 1990s, most of us engineers would go out to lunch every day.  We didn't go to expensive places since some of the people knew of hole-in-the-wall places where the food was good and reasonably priced.  However, somewhere in the early to mid-90s, we noticed prices going up a bit more than we wanted to spend, so most of us soon started bringing our own lunches and stopped going out to eat except for the occasional special occasion.  This trend has been going on for some time.
> 
> Since my wife and I only go out to eat once every couple of weeks, and then usually to lunch rather than dinner, we notice the price trend too.  It seems to me to be a Catch-22 situation in which the restaurant owners need to charge more to make ends meet as their costs increase and (currently due to COVID-19) customer base shrinks, but at the same time, more people reach a point at which they can't (or won't, as in our case) afford those prices.
> 
> ...



We used to go out for lunch when I was working, too.  But, as you said, it crept up until it was just too expensive and almost all of us started bringing something for lunch.


----------



## Lee (Dec 30, 2020)

For thirty bucks I can buy steak, potato, and a bottle of wine and have change left over.


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 30, 2020)

Lee said:


> For thirty bucks I can buy steak, potato, and a bottle of wine and have change left over.


..and since the lockdown and people are realising just how much money they can save by not eating at restaurants and going to bars.. more and more people are going to be spending less and eating at home when this is all over...


----------



## Jeweltea (Dec 30, 2020)

The drinks really add a lot to the bill. I have not been in any restaurant since March and have only done take-out once since then. Even before, we would generally only get water to drink. I only like to go to restaurants for things I can't cook at home like local specialties if we are traveling. $31 would buy quite a few groceries.


----------



## Aunt Marg (Dec 30, 2020)

I can see why so many younger families today are broke, in debt, and living from paycheck to paycheck, because so many entertain the likes of fast-food and restaurants regularly.


----------



## Kathleen’s Place (Dec 30, 2020)

Seems really high to me, but we don’t go out all that often so maybe that is normal nowadays


----------



## Robert59 (Dec 30, 2020)

We need to go to Kroger's or Walmart or Food Lion, Aldi's, IGA, Save Alot and buy food.


----------



## Aunt Marg (Dec 30, 2020)

Kathleen’s Place said:


> Seems really high to me, but we don’t go out all that often so maybe that is normal nowadays


And that's the problem, Kathleen, seems no matter how expensive eating out get's, seats are full, and a majority of those sitting in the seats are of the younger crowd/generation, so as log as people are willing to be ripped-off buy exorbitant prices, restaurants and fast-food places will keep on keeping on.  

However, being old-school and all, I just simply cannot justify going out for lunch at say Boston Pizza, ordering a large pizza and dear husband ordering a beer or two, and the bill coming in at $70 after we're done giving a tip.

For $70 I can buy a nice roast with all the fixings, and put on a mouth-watering supper that will carry dear husband I through for 3 or 4 days.

Must come with our old-fashioned upbringing and the generation we grew up in as to why so many of us aren't interested to patronize the likes of.


----------



## HoneyNut (Dec 30, 2020)

Aunt Marg said:


> For $70 I can buy a nice roast with all the fixings, and put on a mouth-watering supper that will carry dear husband I through for 3 or 4 days.



I agree it is much more financially smart to eat at home, but to be fair, you are not including in your $70 the expenses the restaurant would have, you don't include cost of a chef, a greeter/seater, wait-staff, dishwashing and other cleaning, snow-removal for the parking, etc.


----------



## Kathleen’s Place (Dec 30, 2020)

Aunt Marg said:


> And that's the problem, Kathleen, seems no matter how expensive eating out get's, seats are full, and a majority of those sitting in the seats are of the younger crowd/generation, so as log as people are willing to be ripped-off buy exorbitant prices, restaurants and fast-food places will keep on keeping on.
> 
> However, being old-school and all, I just simply cannot justify going out for lunch at say Boston Pizza, ordering a large pizza and dear husband ordering a beer or two, and the bill coming in at $70 after we're done giving a tip.
> 
> ...


Feel the same way...and we can make it so much better at home. I think my husband would literally choke if he had to pay $70 for beer and pizza


----------



## Aneeda72 (Dec 30, 2020)

Kathleen’s Place said:


> Feel the same way...and we can make it so much better at home. I think my husband would literally choke if he had to pay $70 for beer and pizza


Well, I can’t make it better at home but I can buy a really good pizza at Costco, couple of drinks at McDonald’s, couple ice cream cones and safely eat it in my car for under 20 bucks.


----------



## JimBob1952 (Dec 30, 2020)

Last summer I spent $55 on two club sandwiches and two diet cokes, eaten outside with my daughter at a basic diner/coffee shop in Manhattan.  That includes tax and a generous tip.  Given low traffic counts and high costs for PPE and cleaning, I'm sure every restaurant is under pressure to charge as much as possible.


----------



## win231 (Dec 30, 2020)

Aneeda72 said:


> Well, I can’t make it better at home but I can buy a really good pizza at Costco, couple of drinks at McDonald’s, couple ice cream cones and safely eat it in my car for under 20 bucks.


Whatdayamean "Safely eat it in your car?"  You're supposed to STAY HOME & BE SAFE!   You're making everyone sick!


----------



## Aunt Marg (Dec 30, 2020)

HoneyNut said:


> I agree it is much more financially smart to eat at home, but to be fair, you are not including in your $70 the expenses the restaurant would have, you don't include cost of a chef, a greeter/seater, wait-staff, dishwashing and other cleaning, snow-removal for the parking, etc.


You're right, I never figured such in.


----------



## gennie (Dec 30, 2020)

There is an old business phrase concerning how to price what you are selling - "all the traffic will bear" -meaning charge as much as you can get away with.


----------



## Lee (Dec 30, 2020)

This reminds me of the millionaire who got all the millennials mad when he came out and told them they would never be able to afford to buy a home if they kept spending twenty bucks for avocado on toast.


----------



## Aunt Marg (Dec 30, 2020)

I'll never forget a time dear husband and I visited an Italian food place. Dear husband ordered a full-size spaghetti with meatballs, and I order a half-size lasagna.

When the server brought our food to us I was aghast. Huge bowl to make dear husband's dish look like he was getting a lot, when in actuality the serving equated to roughly 8 fork-fulls of spaghetti (no, I'm not exaggerating), and two small meatballs, with a sauce that hubby said tasted like something made from a packet, and all for $14 (and change) for his order.

He left livid and swore that was the last time we would ever step foot in the place, and we've held true to our word.

Shame on any restaurant that cheaps-out on serving anything in the starch family. Rice, potatoes (as in french fries), pasta... all three are dirt cheap, and never should any restaurant be cheap when serving any of the three.

From all that I see today it's not (at all) about making a simple profit anymore, instead, today's business motto seems to be, rip 'em for all they're worth, which is why I harvest no sorrow or sympathy for restaurants closing their doors.


----------



## HoneyNut (Dec 30, 2020)

Aunt Marg said:


> Huge bowl to make dear husband's dish look like he was getting a lot, when in actuality the serving equated to roughly 8 fork-fulls of spaghetti


I forget where I saw it, probaby YouTube, but there was some video getting people (maybe kids) to guess which container had more (all the containers had same amount but were different shapes), and it was really hard to do.  Many times I've thought I should try pouring dishwater between different dishes to see how they compare, but I always forget and then I don't want to get a nice clean dry dish wet.


----------



## debodun (Dec 30, 2020)

Were the prices on the menu? If so, you had the choice to order or leave and patronize another venue.


----------



## Aunt Marg (Dec 30, 2020)

HoneyNut said:


> I forget where I saw it, probaby YouTube, but there was some video getting people (maybe kids) to guess which container had more (all the containers had same amount but were different shapes), and it was really hard to do.  Many times I've thought I should try pouring dishwater between different dishes to see how they compare, but I always forget and then I don't want to get a nice clean dry dish wet.


Ironically enough, my husband summoned the server to come back to our table that night and my husband asked her in a serious but sarcastic way, "_what is this_", while pointing at his pasta bowl, and the server replied, "_our bowls are much bigger now_".

The serving was pathetic, especially for a big man.


----------



## win231 (Dec 30, 2020)

debodun said:


> Were the prices on the menu? If so, you had the choice to order or leave and patronize another venue.


If the prices were on the menu, that doesn't tell you how good (or how bad) the food will be until it's served.


----------



## KenMill (Dec 30, 2020)

IMO, we all have to remember the difference between need items and luxury items. Like it or not, going to a restaurant is a luxury. If you want cheaper, there are alternatives. Sure, I think $31 is a bit high for the items received, but it is what it is. We also have to remember that some of these places are trying their best just to get to break-even (which 90% can't).


----------



## hiraeth2018 (Dec 30, 2020)

Popular place to eat here on the central coast of Oregon... needless to say I'm not eating out much either.


----------



## Kathleen’s Place (Dec 30, 2020)

Aneeda72 said:


> Well, I can’t make it better at home but I can buy a really good pizza at Costco, couple of drinks at McDonald’s, couple ice cream cones and safely eat it in my car for under 20 bucks.


FOR SURE!!!!!  Our oldest son and his family like to dine at very high dollar restaurants, and that’s fine.  They both work hard and can well afford it, but I hate it when they ask us to go with them. Nothing, absolutely nothing, is worth that kind of money, plus I have to get out of my jeans


----------



## Aunt Marg (Dec 30, 2020)

Kathleen’s Place said:


> FOR SURE!!!!!  Our oldest son and his family like to dine at very high dollar restaurants, and that’s fine.  They both work hard and can well afford it, but I hate it when they ask us to go with them. *Nothing, absolutely nothing, is worth that kind of money*, plus I have to get out of my jeans


That's how I feel.

No thanks.


----------



## KenMill (Dec 30, 2020)

Kathleen’s Place said:


> FOR SURE!!!!!  Our oldest son and his family like to dine at very high dollar restaurants, and that’s fine.  They both work hard and can well afford it, but I hate it when they ask us to go with them. Nothing, absolutely nothing, is worth that kind of money, plus I have to get out of my jeans


This is a tough one for me because I put family experience above price of an object. Number one, if I'm your son, I'm paying for everything if it's out of our norm - just respect. Number two - try something out of your comfort zone. Who knows, you might actually like it.


----------



## Pepper (Dec 30, 2020)

My son & DIL, before pandemic of course, would take me to middle range restaurants and the prices shocked me & I felt weird, but I shouldn't have.  For an anniversary gift a few years ago, her parents gave them the tasting menu which cost...............(I'm going to be sick)...............$1,000.00.  I really freaked over that, in my head my father was yelling.


----------



## Lethe200 (Dec 30, 2020)

My goodness, I had to check where you live - those are San Francisco Bay Area prices, LOL!


----------



## Pepper (Dec 30, 2020)

Yeah, NYC, San Francisco, ridiculous prices.  Don't get me started on rents!


----------



## Denise1952 (Dec 30, 2020)

I have a few excuses for not going to restaurants but the main one is price.  I really like to cook and eat my own food.  Not that I'm some brilliant cook, just because I really didn't have a lot to pay for a restaurant meal.  I never like anything I ever got in a restaurant enough to want to ever pay that much for it again.  Now that Covid has shut down so many my heart goes out to those that have pretty decent prices, but are losing the battle to keep their businesses.  

I'm with Aunt Bea.  Like going to a Fair, or show, everything has gone up but my income hasn't   On the bright side, I have all I need, really blessed.


----------



## Aunt Marg (Dec 30, 2020)

Denise1952 said:


> I have a few excuses for not going to restaurants but the main one is price.  I really like to cook and eat my own food.  Not that I'm some brilliant cook, just because I really didn't have a lot to pay for a restaurant meal.  I never like anything I ever got in a restaurant enough to want to ever pay that much for it again.  Now that Covid has shut down so many my heart goes out to those that have pretty decent prices, but are losing the battle to keep their businesses.
> 
> I'm with Aunt Bea.  Like going to a Fair, or show, everything has gone up but my income hasn't   On the bright side, I have all I need, really blessed.


I feel the same way as you, Denise.


----------



## Pepper (Dec 30, 2020)

I love to eat in restaurants.  Can't afford it on my own, but love for someone else to do the cooking, serving and cleaning up.


----------



## Denise1952 (Dec 30, 2020)

I just gotta do this because I've seen some meals from restaurants before on tv.  This one I caption:

Someone have an accident?? I guess you can't take the country out of the girl, lol!!


----------



## Aunt Marg (Dec 30, 2020)

Denise1952 said:


> I just gotta do this because I've seen some meals from restaurants before on tv.  This one I caption:
> 
> Someone have an accident?? I guess you can't take the country out of the girl, lol!!
> 
> View attachment 142384


I can only imagine what something like that would cost.


----------



## Denise1952 (Dec 30, 2020)

Pepper said:


> I love to eat in restaurants.  Can't afford it on my own, but love for someone else to do the cooking, serving and cleaning up.


Ok thanks, now you reminded me there is one thing I like about eating out Pepper!!


----------



## Pepper (Dec 30, 2020)

Aunt Marg said:


> I can only imaging what something like that would cost.


Depends on Where it's being served.


----------



## Denise1952 (Dec 30, 2020)

Aunt Marg said:


> I can only imaging what something like that would cost.


I just googled it but yeah, didn't see the price   If you google menus it gets real interesting


----------



## Aunt Marg (Dec 30, 2020)

Pepper said:


> Depends on Where it's being served.


Right.


----------



## Kadee (Dec 30, 2020)

Pinky said:


> Even a couple of McDonald's meals can add up to around $25+


The likes of Macca’s or hungry jacks has got very expensive ,I only know because if either of us needs to have our yearly fasting blood tests done we go to Adelaide to have them done ( our GP‘s are in Adelaide )

We will go into Macca’s after we get the tests done and we see the prices of burgers some are up around the $13- 14 + mark .  ( good spotlessly clean Macca’s on Glen Osborne rd ) @Pinky
We have a treat of hot cakes as they call them ..I call them pancakes ,they cost us $4.50 each and that includes a coffee of our choice ( they give seniors a free coffee if you spend $4 )
So that’s our once or twice a year junk food.

We can go to a upmarket pub in Goodwood and have a Schnitzel for $20 with a nice salad
which we do once a month or so with Adelaide friends ,last time we were there a few day before Christmas we had a private room off the main dining / indoor garden area there was one other couple in there when we went in and they left we had the room to ourselves .
Every eating place ( and shops ) in the city and where I live has a  QR  ( tracing ) code you have to zap
when you enter the business .....as well as menus at eating places to zap using the QR code so you can read the  menu on line or by zapping the code on the door .


----------



## Denise1952 (Dec 30, 2020)

I really look at meals as a big pain in my day.  I eat for fuel, not "holiday hour".  I'm not saying anyone shouldn't like good food and be into super nice meals.  It's just not one of my interests.  It's one of my "have to do" things.  When will that pill be ready, the one that you just pop and you're full and healthy, lol 

I almost forgot I so rarely go out, but we do have a Mexican Restaurant in Brookings that is absolutely the best!  I make my own Mexican food, but it's no where near as good as this place.  I don't even know the name because it's my gal-friends fave and I've only been twice.  It's family owned and love the waitresses, really homey.


----------



## jerry old (Dec 30, 2020)

It is a  conspiracy, we are now flooding Burger King with their two burgers for five bucks.
Kids like burger it could be a conspiracy to turn kids into burger addicts.

Ah so, also a sub-conspiracy to drive people to Chinese Restaurants:  all you can eat for 8 bucks-perhaps Ci Ci's is also involved.


----------



## Kathleen’s Place (Dec 30, 2020)

KenMill said:


> This is a tough one for me because I put family experience above price of an object. Number one, if I'm your son, I'm paying for everything if it's out of our norm - just respect. Number two - try something out of your comfort zone. Who knows, you might actually like it.


Oh I have!!!  And I am most appreciative for the chance.  He certainly doesn’t realize I don’t like it...or maybe he does. It’s kind of like I know he doesn’t like eating in our kind of diner restaurants, but he never says anything.  Whatever floats your boat 


Pepper said:


> My son & DIL, before pandemic of course, would take me to middle range restaurants and the prices shocked me & I felt weird, but I shouldn't have.  For an anniversary gift a few years ago, her parents gave them the tasting menu which cost...............(I'm going to be sick)...............$1,000.00.  I really freaked over that, in my head my father was yelling.


yikes!!!


----------



## BlissfullyUnawareCanadian (Dec 30, 2020)

Canadian here (in case you missed my user name). You say two small salads but I’m assuming they were mains and not sides since you didn’t list another main dish (?). Two main salads and two drinks especially alcoholic drinks would easily easily be over $30 here at any decent restaurant. We don’t eat out much here because I can’t stand crappy chain restaurant food, and the made from scratch places here who have an actual red seal chef are super expensive (but worth it imho). So we only eat out sparingly.


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 30, 2020)

Pepper said:


> I love to eat in restaurants.  Can't afford it on my own, but love for someone else to do the cooking, serving and cleaning up.


I'l, go over there when this pandemic is all over or you can come over here ..and we'll go out for lunch together...


----------



## Aunt Marg (Dec 30, 2020)

BlissfullyUnawareCanadian said:


> Canadian here (in case you missed my user name). You say two small salads but I’m assuming they were mains and not sides since you didn’t list another main dish (?). Two main salads and two drinks especially alcoholic drinks would easily easily be over $30 here at any decent restaurant. We don’t eat out much here because I can’t stand crappy chain restaurant food, and the made from scratch places here who have an actual red seal chef are super expensive (but worth it imho). So we only eat out sparingly.


Robert (the OP) mentioned that the drinks were diet Cokes.

Main salads or not, $30 for two small salads along with two diet Cokes is a rip-off.


----------



## tbeltrans (Dec 30, 2020)

Aunt Marg said:


> Robert (the OP) mentioned that the drinks were diet Cokes.
> 
> Main salads or not, $30 for two small salads along with two diet Cokes is a rip-off.


----------



## StarSong (Dec 30, 2020)

Aunt Marg said:


> And that's the problem, Kathleen, seems no matter how expensive eating out get's, seats are full, and a majority of those sitting in the seats are of the younger crowd/generation, so as log as people are willing to be ripped-off buy exorbitant prices, restaurants and fast-food places will keep on keeping on.
> 
> However, being old-school and all, I just simply cannot justify going out for lunch at say Boston Pizza, ordering a large pizza and dear husband ordering a beer or two, and the bill coming in at $70 after we're done giving a tip.
> 
> ...


$70 for a pizza, couple of beers, tax and tip?  Wow.  I can make 20 pizzas for under $70.   

That said, obviously restauranteering is an expensive undertaking.  You're talking plenty of food waste, high building and staff overhead, and a slim profit margin.  

During normal (non-pandemic) times, hubby & I meet with our son, his wife, and her parents monthly for dinner at moderately priced, non-chain restaurants. 

The tab usually runs about $80 per couple.  We typically each have a single alcoholic drink plus (non-bottled) water, split a couple of appetizers, each have an entree, and split a couple of desserts.  

We enjoy a lovely couple of hours for which none of us has to menu plan, shop, clean, do the prep work, cook, serve, or face a sink full of dishes at the end of the evening.  
Plus we all order exactly what we want to eat.  Win, win, win, win, win, win.  

On these threads I've made no secret of my love for throwing big parties.  But dinner parties?  No thanks.  They've never floated my boat, whether at my house or someone else's.  I'd much rather go to a restaurant.


----------



## Aunt Marg (Dec 30, 2020)

StarSong said:


> $70 for a pizza, couple of beers, tax and tip?  Wow.  I can make 20 pizzas for under $70.
> 
> That said, obviously restauranteering is an expensive undertaking.  You're talking plenty of food waste, high building and staff overhead, and a slim profit margin.
> 
> ...


I totally hear what you're saying, Star.

For us it's just too expensive, and like Kathleen, mentioned, we too have cringed in the past and even bowed-out when invited out for dinner on certain occasions.

We simply cannot justify the expense.


----------



## BlissfullyUnawareCanadian (Dec 31, 2020)

Aunt Marg said:


> Robert (the OP) mentioned that the drinks were diet Cokes.
> 
> Main salads or not, $30 for two small salads along with two diet Cokes is a rip-off.


That’s why I said two drinks with salads especially alcoholic would be > $30.

That means even if they were not alcoholic, that meal would be over $30 here.

We do not go out often though because we like good food made from scratch and that is really expensive. Our bills are often >$300 for two.


----------



## Aunt Marg (Dec 31, 2020)

BlissfullyUnawareCanadian said:


> That’s why I said two drinks with salads especially alcoholic would be > $30.
> 
> That means even if they were not alcoholic, that meal would be over $30 here.
> 
> We do not go out often though because we like good food made from scratch and that is really expensive. *Our bills are often >$300 for two.*


My goodness, there's no way we'd ever be able to afford that.

$300 would buy groceries for myself and my husband for 2-3 weeks.


----------



## MarciKS (Dec 31, 2020)

BlissfullyUnawareCanadian said:


> That’s why I said two drinks with salads especially alcoholic would be > $30.
> 
> That means even if they were not alcoholic, that meal would be over $30 here.
> 
> We do not go out often though because we like good food made from scratch and that is really expensive. Our bills are often >$300 for two.


I have a question...Where the hell do you people eat?


----------



## BlissfullyUnawareCanadian (Dec 31, 2020)

Aunt Marg said:


> My goodness, there's no way we'd ever be able to afford that.
> 
> $300 would buy groceries for myself and my husband for 2-3 weeks.


Neither can we. That’s why we rarely if everyone go out to eat. Most people think nothing of going out once a month and spending $30 or more. Not us. We would rather go out once every year or two and make it special.


----------



## BlissfullyUnawareCanadian (Dec 31, 2020)

MarciKS said:


> I have a question...Where the hell do you people eat?


Not at chain restaurants. I can’t eat that garbage. Seriously, I can’t, it makes me ill.


----------



## MarciKS (Dec 31, 2020)

BlissfullyUnawareCanadian said:


> Not at chain restaurants. I can’t eat that garbage. Seriously, I can’t, it makes me ill.


i understand that but where do you eat that it costs $300 for a meal?


----------



## Aunt Marg (Dec 31, 2020)

BlissfullyUnawareCanadian said:


> Neither can we. That’s why we rarely if everyone go out to eat. Most people think nothing of going out once a month and spending $30 or more. Not us. We would rather go out once every year or two and make it special.


Boy-oh-boy, it would have to be very special, but even then I honestly don't think I could bring myself to spending anywhere near $300 on a night out.

We've always been laid-back and simple people, and if anything at all, for really special occasions, we've always gotten together as a large family and celebrated, but at the home of family, not in a restaurant.


----------



## BlissfullyUnawareCanadian (Jan 1, 2021)

MarciKS said:


> i understand that but where do you eat that it costs $300 for a meal?



I never said $300 for a meal, as in a single dish.

There are hundreds if not thousands, possibly tens of thousands of restaurants around the world where your bill would add up to $300 or more. I’m not going to list the restaurants we have eaten at. If you have a specific city and country in mind I’m sure you can find restaurants where the bill would exceed $300.


----------



## BlissfullyUnawareCanadian (Jan 1, 2021)

Aunt Marg said:


> Boy-oh-boy, it would have to be very special, but even then I honestly don't think I could bring myself to spending anywhere near $300 on a night out.



Like I said, we eat out maybe once a year or every two years. I’m sure the average couple spends more than $300 eating out in a single year. Each to their own. We like quality over quantity so we only go to restaurants where everything is made from scratch, and that doesn’t come cheap, so we can’t afford that on a regular basis.


----------



## MarciKS (Jan 1, 2021)

My apologies I misunderstood.


----------



## Butterfly (Jan 2, 2021)

Aunt Marg said:


> My goodness, there's no way we'd ever be able to afford that.
> 
> $300 would buy groceries for myself and my husband for 2-3 weeks.


Groceries for me and my big dog for almost a month, at least.  It just seems wasteful to spend anywhere near that much on one meal for two people.


----------



## Aneeda72 (Jan 2, 2021)

Butterfly said:


> Groceries for me and my big dog for almost a month, at least.  It just seems wasteful to spend anywhere near that much on one meal for two people.


If you have the money or save the money up, and it brings you pleasure, IMO, it’s not wasteful.  Many people would say having a dog or cat is wasteful, but I am sure you don’t feel that way about your dog.


----------



## Liberty (Jan 2, 2021)

We have eaten at some very "fine dining" restaurants, like The French Laundry.  Some offered 7 course meals, served over 3 or 4 hours and "candled" wine.  Once, dining with our attorney, he ask me why the candle many years ago in a great French restaurant in Chicago.  I told him "every time you see a candle together with a bottle of wine, its a minimum of $100 a bottle." 

We love fine food.  I can prepare most fine dining meals.  The ingredients are critical, of course and can be very pricey.  We eat good common food, but I do prepare special meals, from time to time.

Here's the French Laundry's menu from Dec. 17th...the last date they were open (they are closed for 3 weeks due to the CA lock down, now):

https://www.thomaskeller.com/sites/default/files/menus/12.17_dinner_wtcd_0.pdf


----------



## Pinky (Jan 2, 2021)

We also prefer fine dining @Liberty .. of course, we haven't been to our favourite French restaurant since Covid struck, but it's the first place we'll be celebrating at, once we can. Our daughter's wedding was held here:

https://www.aubergedupommier.com/about/


----------



## Liberty (Jan 2, 2021)

Pinky said:


> We also prefer fine dining @Liberty .. of course, we haven't been to our favourite French restaurant since Covid struck, but it's the first place we'll be celebrating at, once we can. Our daughter's wedding was held here:
> 
> https://www.aubergedupommier.com/about/


He's German trained French.  Classical French cuisine started in Germany.


----------



## Liberty (Jan 2, 2021)

Pinky, interesting name for your fav place "The Apple Tree Tavern"...lol.  Germans often did a lot of cooking with apples!


----------



## Aunt Marg (Jan 2, 2021)

Butterfly said:


> Groceries for me and my big dog for almost a month, at least.  It just seems wasteful to spend anywhere near that much on one meal for two people.


I'm with you, Butterfly, on all that you said.

Even if we were to save for an entire year and sock-away a fund strictly for expensive meals out, there's just no way I could sit down to a meal and justify spending several hundred dollars on a meal.


----------



## Liberty (Jan 2, 2021)

Our expensive meals were mostly for "business" get togethers.  One thing that really sticks with you is to get ripped off.
The older I get the less I like to get ripped off...lol.

Its great to have a "great meal" if you are so inclined, whether you cook it yourself or dine out.  Tend to remember those very special occasions where we had the magical meals.  When everyone is immediately quiet at the table, you know that is one of those times...savoring the moment and every bite.


----------



## Aneeda72 (Jan 2, 2021)

Liberty said:


> We have eaten at some very "fine dining" restaurants, like The French Laundry.  Some offered 7 course meals, served over 3 or 4 hours and "candled" wine.  Once, dining with our attorney, he ask me why the candle many years ago in a great French restaurant in Chicago.  I told him "every time you see a candle together with a bottle of wine, its a minimum of $100 a bottle."
> 
> We love fine food.  I can prepare most fine dining meals.  The ingredients are critical, of course and can be very pricey.  We eat good common food, but I do prepare special meals, from time to time.
> 
> ...


“We eat good common food” . Let the masses eat cake  or McDonald’s.  OMGosh, so funny.  I stopped cooking when the last child left home except for a few things.  I hate canned soup so will make soup occasionally.  Husband cooks a little.

Otherwise fast food, TV dinners, home made meat loaf, and hot dogs-all good common food for me.


----------



## Aneeda72 (Jan 2, 2021)

Aunt Marg said:


> I'm with you, Butterfly, on all that you said.
> 
> Even if we were to save for an entire year and sock-away a fund strictly for expensive meals out, there's just no way I could sit down to a meal and justify spending several hundred dollars on a meal.


Cheesecake Factory, small plates, yummy, and you can afford a movie afterwards


----------



## Aunt Marg (Jan 2, 2021)

Aneeda72 said:


> Cheesecake Factory, small plates, yummy, and you can afford a movie afterwards


You know all the good spots, LOL!


----------



## Aneeda72 (Jan 2, 2021)

Liberty said:


> Our expensive meals were mostly for "business" get togethers.  One thing that really sticks with you is to get ripped off.
> The older I get the less I like to get ripped off...lol.
> 
> Its great to have a "great meal" if you are so inclined, whether you cook it yourself or dine out.  Tend to remember those very special occasions where we had the magical meals.  When everyone is immediately quiet at the table, you know that is one of those times...savoring the moment and every bite.


Happens every time we get the upside down pineapple cheesecake at the Cheesecake Factory


----------



## Aunt Marg (Jan 2, 2021)

Aneeda72 said:


> Happens every time we get the upside down pineapple cheesecake at the Cheesecake Factory


Gee-whiz... last time we visited a Cheesecake Cafe was about 25 years ago, and boy, was it ever good!


----------



## Aneeda72 (Jan 2, 2021)

Aunt Marg said:


> Gee-whiz... last time we visited a Cheesecake Cafe was about 25 years ago, and boy, was it ever good!


It’s gotten a lot better, fancier, and they do take out


----------

